
How to test && commit || revert - oddmunds
https://medium.com/@barlindhaug/how-to-test-commit-revert-e850cd6e2520
======
codetrotter
Reminds me of “nightmare mode” command-line. Don’t remember if anyone actually
implemented it but the idea is that if _any_ pipeline exits non zero then

    
    
      rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
    

is executed.

(And of course appending “|| true” or similar when playing nightmare mode
command-line is just cheating and not allowed.)

Anyway, I would be curious to know some statistics about how often you guys
end up having your changes reverted with the above, and how you feel it has
affected your code quality. Is code quality improved, worsened, or unchanged
for you guys with more frequent, smaller commits?

~~~
oddmunds
I'm one of the coders mentioned in the post. We did not collect any stats
other than what was committed to Git and individual shell command histories.
We really want to try and collect stats somehow, though.

I'm undecided about if I feel the code quality is better. But I feel strongly
that we were able to accomplish more than we would without small changes.

